

Silk Road Creator Ross Ulbricht Sentenced to Life in Prison - klunger
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/silk-road-creator-ross-ulbricht-sentenced-life-prison/

======
kapnobatairza
I suppose this doesn't come as a shock to anyone who has even had a passing
interest in the case. The DOJ definitely wanted to make an example out of Ross
and send a clear message to those that would try to emulate him.

Even many in the crypto/cypherpunk communities find it difficult to defend
Ross given the allegations of attempting to solicit people to commit violence
(and even murder) on his behalf.

I hate quoting memes but it somehow feels appropriate here: Unfortunately, DPR
was the martyr that none of us wanted but ultimately deserved.

